# Mixing Lights and Rec on same circuit



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

That must be a filthy Canadian code because the NEC allows lights and receptacles on the same circuit.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

trimixdiver said:


> Can someone tell me where in the code it states you cant mix lighting and recepts on the same circuit?
> 
> Thanks


It doesn't.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Sounds like somebody used a SABC or the like to feed some new lights, no?


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Not Canadian Code!Then how could it be?We don't have electricity in our igloos yet!


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

crosport said:


> Not Canadian Code!Then how could it be?We don't have electricity in our igloos yet!


How are you posting?

By candlelight?

That's what I used to tell my kids about living in the country.
We watched tv by candle light!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jbfan said:


> How are you posting?
> 
> By candlelight?
> 
> ...


Smart phone, I'd bet!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

trimixdiver said:


> Can someone tell me where in the code it states you cant mix lighting and recepts on the same circuit?
> 
> Thanks


If your in a commercial building480/277volts then your lights are usaually on 277 Volts and your receptacles would be on 208/ 120 volts so they would be seprate...
But in residential you only use 240/120 volts so lights can be on the same circuit.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

trimixdiver said:


> Can someone tell me where in the code it states you cant mix lighting and recepts on the same circuit?


I'm curious as to why you asked. There has to be a back story here. :whistling2:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It is pretty much an acceptable rule that commercial lights and receptacles are not mixed but there is nothing in the NEC that requires them to be separate. I don't do much commercial but I have never seen a plan that had the lights and recep. together.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

It also could be a job spec.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

it is for not coming into dark when shorting outlets :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I'm curious as to why you asked. There has to be a back story here. :whistling2:



Urban Legend Electrical Code.

The same 'book' that brought us the _No Wire Nuts in a Panel_ and _No More Than 100' of Conduit Between Boxes_.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I was always told not to put wire nuts in a panel and I took it as gospel for years until I actually started learning the code. It's like one person's personal preference becomes law over the years.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

For temporary power: 
29 CFR 1926.405 (a)(2)(ii)[C] says:
Receptacles shall be of the grounding type. Unless installed in a complete metallic raceway, each branch circuit shall contain a separate equipment grounding conductor, and all receptacles shall be electrically connected to the grounding conductor. Receptacles for uses other than temporary lighting shall not be installed on branch circuits which supply temporary lighting. Receptacles shall not be connected to the same ungrounded conductor of multiwire circuits which supply temporary wiring.

2008 NEC 590.4(D) also says pretty much the same thing.


----------



## fiddler (Jun 2, 2010)

Bathrooms, If more than one bathroom on the circuit lights and rec. must be separate circuits. If only one bath lights and rec can be on the same circuit.


----------



## Birdonawire (Jan 3, 2011)

310 branch circuits, somewhere in there it states that lights and receptacles can't be on the same circuit, which is obviously a good idea because I'm constantly tripping circuits in the house I just bought


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> I was always told not to put wire nuts in a panel and I took it as gospel for years until I actually started learning the code. It's like one person's personal preference becomes law over the years.



Those myths get started and keep going because many people will not read the code and find out the real answers for themselves. Sometimes certain things are required on one job and people think that its some kind of new code change and they have to do it on all jobs. Had one job where we were to run 3/0 to ground rods at the service (per plan) and the electrician that helped me started doing this on all his jobs. He thought it was Code.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Birdonawire said:


> 310 branch circuits, somewhere in there it states that lights and receptacles can't be on the same circuit, which is obviously a good idea because I'm constantly tripping circuits in the house I just bought


You are mistaken there is no such general rule.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> You are mistaken there is no such general rule.


Oh come on Bob, are you sure its not somewhere in 310.:laughing:

Chris


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Birdonawire said:


> 310 branch circuits, somewhere in there it states that lights and receptacles can't be on the same circuit, which is obviously a good idea because I'm constantly tripping circuits in the house I just bought


There you go folks. You wonder where this nonsense comes from. You are looking at it.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i hope this does not exist my outlet is switched at the same time as lights in bathroom


----------



## Birdonawire (Jan 3, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> There you go folks. You wonder where this nonsense comes from. You are looking at it.


What do u mean about the nonsense what is there something wrong with my answer?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Birdonawire said:


> What do u mean about the nonsense what is there something wrong with my answer?



Did you read the first page of the thread?:whistling2:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

oliquir said:


> i hope this does not exist my outlet is switched at the same time as lights in bathroom




Bathrooms and kitchens have their own rules. Your bathroom light could be gfi protected because the manufacture says it needs it or because the whole bathroom was wired on 1 circuit(including gfi receptacle).


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Birdonawire said:


> What do u mean about the nonsense what is there something wrong with my answer?


150 voltamperes per point. The electrician who wired your home as a builder probably put 12 points to that system. Whats wrong with that ?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> 150 voltamperes per point. The electrician who wired your home as a builder probably put 12 points to that system. Whats wrong with that ?


It's 180va per outlet, and that's for commercial...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> It's 180va per outlet, and that's for commercial...


And 150 va for resi.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> And 150 va for resi.


Huh? Never heard that one...


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

220.14j........


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> And 150 va for resi.



Say what?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> And 150 va for resi.


Me three...........


----------



## Birdonawire (Jan 3, 2011)

It's 180va for residential


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Birdonawire said:


> It's 180va for residential


Theres no VA load for 15a and 20a 125v general use recepts b/c the load for these devices are part of the 3va per square foot general lighting calcs


----------



## jusme123 (Dec 27, 2010)

22.14.j states there included in other calculations not that they are 150va or 180va :001_huh:

..bunch of mumbojumbo mambe pambe urban legend


----------



## jusme123 (Dec 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> You are mistaken there is no such general rule.


define 'general rule'


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Rule of thumb is 150 watts per point on 15 amp circuit,I'll hit 10 to 12 points on a 15 amp circuit. Remember the NEC for me on certain days could be the cop in my avatar.

It was my bad, I meant 150 watts, not 150 va .


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> Rule of thumb is 150 watts per point on 15 amp circuit,I'll hit 10 to 12 points on a 15 amp circuit. Remember the NEC for me on certain days could be the cop in my avatar.
> 
> It was my bad, I meant 150 watts, not 150 va .


Watts and VA are the same for this purpose...I really could care less either way...I don't have a problem with you doing it that way, its just not what it says in the code..


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd like to suggest some bathroom reading.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I'd like to suggest some bathroom reading.


I'm still stuck in the 99' code for work, the 80's and 90's for music and the 70's for cars:thumbup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm still stuck in the 99' code for work, the 80's and 90's for music and the 70's for cars:thumbup:


:laughing: .........


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm still stuck in the 99' code for work, the 80's and 90's for music and the 70's for cars:thumbup:



As a General rule?


----------

